# Bellah is finally home!



## Pixie's Mum (Oct 13, 2014)

Well I finally have Bellah! It was such a long wait for her! Anyhow I started mixing the ziwipeak with the food the breeder had her on and she just loved the ziwipeak so much that now she refuses to eat anything but! She's not had diarrhoea or anything so I'm hoping her little body is coping! She has dry food at lunch time and tinned ziwipeak morning and night, is this ok? She's gaining weight steadily and is now up to 900grams at 10 weeks!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So excited you finally have her!! Refusing to eat the old food when you are combining them to switch always happened with Lulu. lol If she's not having diarrhea, she's fine. I think the way you are feeding her is OK too. Congrats and post pics.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

That is great news!! I can't wait to see pictures of her! I think as long as she's doing well on the dog food routine, it's fine! I remember trying to switch mimi to fromm right away and her poops got so soft and mushy so I had to back off and wait until she was more comfortable! Congratulations!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry, I posted in the wrong place. That's what I get for trying to do 3 things at once!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh that's great! Some dogs find drastic changes difficult, but others are fine with it. The same thing happened when I got my Lilo. I tried to transition slowly, but she just ate the Ziwipeak and left the rest. She was perfectly fine, no upset tummy so we just threw away the breeder's food and went 100% Ziwipeak. I can't wait to see some pictures too.


----------



## Pixie's Mum (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm trying to post some photos of her but I've got a bit of a glitch and it's not letting me! She's coping so well on the Ziwipeak, although we have discovered that she doesn't like the fish as much as the meat. I will continue to give her the canned Ziwipeak as she just loves it but I will introduce more dry food to her diet as she gets older.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures. I love her name!


----------

